# Clipper Draft Workouts



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I know they are going on, but who is being worked out? No real mention yet but it should have started already.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Yeah, CLips have done a few workouts. I read on a board at scout.com that so far we have worked out:

Mike Gansey-West Virginia
James White-Cincy
Aaron Afflao & Jordan Farmar-UCLA
Brandon Heath-SDSU
Louis Amundson-UNLV


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Gansey id consider. Afflalo we dont need, we have a logjam as it is at the position. Farmar would be interesting, but no way does he stay in the draft if hes not given a first round promise, and some say even if he is that might not be enough for him to stay in. (plus how could farmar get PT when ewing cant even get PT) Brandon heath is a Daniel Ewing Clone, hes for sure going back to SDSU next year, but id consider him in the second round of 07 in case we just want a cheap replacement to ewing. Admundson im not that hot over. 

Id like to hear word on which gem dunleavvy will find this year in europe, whethers its a real european, or if its an american like singleton playing in europe. Dunleavvy is a treasure hunter when it comes to bringing in an undrafted free agent.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

I like James White. I love his athleticsm. He his lanky and has the potential to be a good defender.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

http://draftexpress.com/workout.php?sort=0&pid=0&tid=27

according to draftexpress, just White and Farmer but I know we had Afflalo, not sure about everyone else.

Gansey and Pitsnoogle I'd like, reunite the College Team Mates!


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

DaFranchise said:


> I like James White. I love his athleticsm. He his lanky and has the potential to be a good defender.


Reminds me of Sittin' James Singleton


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

qrich1fan said:


> Reminds me of Sittin' James Singleton


Very true. I think James is a better shooter though


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Will be interesting to see what position they draft. Ive got to think big man, and if they do get a SF, it would be a 6'9 or 6'10 guy who can stroke the outside shot to replace Walter. Cant see them getting a SG/SF, nor a PG/SG unless its someone like the chinese guy with their second pick that they can stash in the chinese leagues until his ready. 

I wouldnt mind them getting: 
Marquinhos if he drops
Paul Davis if he drops
Steve Novak
James Augustine
Saer Sene

With the second pick
Shawne Williams
PIttsnogle (maybe with the first pick)
Justin Williams (a ridiculous shot blocker)
Damir Martoka
Marcus Slaughter (to stash in europe and replace singleton when the time comes)
sun yue (ditto )


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> Will be interesting to see what position they draft. Ive got to think big man, and if they do get a SF, it would be a 6'9 or 6'10 guy who can stroke the outside shot to replace Walter. Cant see them getting a SG/SF, nor a PG/SG unless its someone like the chinese guy with their second pick that they can stash in the chinese leagues until his ready.
> 
> I wouldnt mind them getting:
> Marquinhos if he drops
> ...


From your list I like Novak, Pitt, Williams, and Slaughter. NOt a big fan of Paul Davis. He is way over hyped. I watched many MSU games and he was a big disappointment and its not like he didnt have talent around him. He had great perimeter players in Ager and Shannon Brown. He just doesnt have the killer instinct and not a good rebounder fo being a big man


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Well paul davis i wouldnt expect anything from, but if hes rated a high as first round on some boards and mocks, then if he slips to the second round, who knows maybe hed be worth a look. 

I doubt any if our second round picks, even if they make the team will be able to get off of the bench


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Clippers.com use to have all the people who worked out. Looks like ever since the guy who handled the website content left the site has been very informational.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> Well paul davis i wouldnt expect anything from, but if hes rated a high as first round on some boards and mocks, then if he slips to the second round, who knows maybe hed be worth a look.
> 
> I doubt any if our second round picks, even if they make the team will be able to get off of the bench


Thats what people said about Ewing and he got some playing time. You just never know


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.kgw.com/sharedcontent/APStories/stories/D8HV2J380.html



> He's telling his son to enjoy the process — Coby Karl also has workouts scheduled for the Clippers, SuperSonics and Wizards and has been invited to the league's pre-draft camp in Orlando, Fla.


----------



## paperclip (Mar 24, 2006)

Weasel said:


> http://www.kgw.com/sharedcontent/APStories/stories/D8HV2J380.html


And why are we looking at this guy?


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

June 2nd - Thomas Gardner Jr. from Mizzou trying out with the Clips.



> Best Case Scenario:
> Voshon Lenard
> 
> Worst Case Scenario:
> Ricky Shields


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Weasel said:


> http://www.kgw.com/sharedcontent/APStories/stories/D8HV2J380.html


Ive seen Coby Karl play and he is not worth even a look in the 2nd rd. I was not impressed at all.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

qrich1fan said:


> June 2nd - Thomas Gardner Jr. from Mizzou trying out with the Clips.


Junior Season Statistics:

19.7 PPG | 3.6 RPG | 1.2 APG | 1.0 Steals | 42.9% FG | 39% 3PT | 3.3 Turnovers | 1.27 PPG In 34.2 Minutes Per outing


----------



## paperclip (Mar 24, 2006)

Seems we're looking at that guy as a potential outside scoring threat...

When do we get draft camp measurements?


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

man, im tired of the Clippers off season always being the same and getting talent that never really takes the team to another level....either drafts or just free agents they sign...

man, i really really hope they draft someone who is ATLEAST gonna play....or pickup someone who can start contributing right away  
man sucks the off season is soooooooo long


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> man, im tired of the Clippers off season always being the same and getting talent that never really takes the team to another level....either drafts or just free agents they sign...
> 
> man, i really really hope they draft someone who is ATLEAST gonna play....or pickup someone who can start contributing right away
> man sucks the off season is soooooooo long


I doubt they draft anyone who will play considering our roster. Plus we have 2 2nd rd picks and you never know how they will turn out. Prepare to see our draft picks on the bench or in Europe. By the way dont worry football is only a few months away. :cheers:


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

anyone think its worth it to trade our 2 picks to trade up a little to the first round? Personally i dont, but is there anyone who you would like to see us move up to get who wont be available in the second round, or someone midfirst round who might drop to the bottom first round?


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

I dont thinks so either but if someone drops unexpectedly then I wouldnt mind packaging our 2 picks.


----------



## paperclip (Mar 24, 2006)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> man, im tired of the Clippers off season always being the same and getting talent that never really takes the team to another level....either drafts or just free agents they sign...
> 
> man, i really really hope they draft someone who is ATLEAST gonna play....or pickup someone who can start contributing right away
> man sucks the off season is soooooooo long


Become a NYK fan for the summer. Sure they suck, but they just luuuuuuuuv making tons of interesting trades.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

paperclip said:


> Become a NYK fan for the summer. Sure they suck, but they just luuuuuuuuv making tons of interesting trades.


Haha..repped. Never mind I cant I must spread it around. Next time


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

yamaneko said:


> anyone think its worth it to trade our 2 picks to trade up a little to the first round? Personally i dont, but is there anyone who you would like to see us move up to get who wont be available in the second round, or someone midfirst round who might drop to the bottom first round?


 I'd actually like to keep our own 2nd rounder, so maybe package the Bobcats one with a future 2nd, sure, but I'd like to take another project like Sofo with the late pick.

And since we'll have our own D-League team, instead of playing overseas, they can sign with that team and not take up a roster spot. :angel:


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

DaFranchise said:


> Haha..repped. Never mind I cant I must spread it around. Next time


i dont understand. why would u need to spread a rep around


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Arron Afflalo and Richard Roby both worked out with the Clippers today.

Richard Roby(Soph - Colorado):


> Best Case Scenario:
> Josh Childress
> 
> Worst Case Scenario:
> Matt Walsh


17.0 PPG | 5.5 RPG | 2.5 APG | 2.1 SPG | .9 BPG | 42.2% FG | 35.6% 3PT | 30.2 MPG

Arron Afflalo(Soph - UCLA!): 

15.8 PPG | 4.2 RPG | 1.8 APG | 46.2% FG | 36.6% 3PT | 33.4 MPG


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Roby would be a nice pick because he can shoot but he needs time to develope and there is a log jam at the wings but I wouldnt be mad at them picking him.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> i dont understand. why would u need to spread a rep around


Because the system wont let me rep him again until I rep other people.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

DaFranchise said:


> Because the system wont let me rep him again until I rep other people.


interesting. i just rep whenever i feel like. but how come when someone reps it might increase your points exponentially but others might just give u a thousand? in other words, difference in rep points added


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> interesting. i just rep whenever i feel like. but how come when someone reps it might increase your points exponentially but others might just give u a thousand? in other words, difference in rep points added


I dont know the system very well. You might want to ask Weasel or Yamaneko


----------



## DatSupadoopaballer (Aug 26, 2003)

they should work out hassan adams


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

DatSupadoopaballer said:


> they should work out hassan adams


I love his athleticsm and he is a local product but I question his shooting ability. I think we need to get a big guy who can shoot just in case Radman is not resigned.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

As much as I love Hassan, we need another big man and I would like the option of a 6-9 jump shooter off the bench.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

TucsonClip said:


> As much as I love Hassan, we need another big man and I would like the option of a 6-9 jump shooter off the bench.


Definitley we dont need another 2/3.


----------



## DatSupadoopaballer (Aug 26, 2003)

what about taj gray i think we can get him with the 2nd 2nd round pick


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

DatSupadoopaballer said:


> what about taj gray i think we can get him with the 2nd 2nd round pick


He is about 6'8 right? I have only seen a handful of games of Gray at Oklahoma and I do love his athleticsm . He has great speed for a big man and an excellent rebounder. Interesting?


----------



## DatSupadoopaballer (Aug 26, 2003)

DaFranchise said:


> He is about 6'8 right? I have only seen a handful of games of Gray at Oklahoma and I do love his athleticsm . He has great speed for a big man and an excellent rebounder. Interesting?



http://www.draftexpress.com/viewprofile.php?p=338

yah he's about 6'9 and hes fast for his size and he can rebound . he's also drawing good comparisons to boozer and wilcox


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Seems like a hard worker with great work ethic. Kinda like him now


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

I know it's just a mock draft, but for everyones info, http://nbadraft.net/ has the Clippers taking Taj Gray with their second 2nd round pick.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

It also has us taking Dee Brown..I guess they are assuming we will not resign Sam


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Clippers worked out:
Bobby Brown
Richard Roby
Thomas Gardner


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

Weasel said:


> Clippers worked out:
> Bobby Brown
> Richard Roby
> Thomas Gardner


hmmm this is one of those drafts where i dont care who we get. o wait, that's a first haha

that koralev pick was a real dinger tho. danny granger could have fit in this system. but this years, mehhhh just steal someone who's dropped off and call it a day


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Who knows, we might get a sofo type player this year. Remember the year we got sofo, he was projected to go as high as 14-18, and we snagged him in the second round. Its possible we can do that again this year. Id much rather do that than get another lionel chalmers.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

I might be the only one who thinks this but I want the Clippers to take a PG or a SG with their first second round pick. I would love to see Dee Brown and Shaun Livingston on the court together, with Brown's shooting skills and and excellent defense and Livy's court vision. I also wouldn't mind if they took Bobby Brown, a local product from Westchester High and Cal State Fullerton, because he very skilled with a silky jumpshot. Also I think that the Clippers could use a SG because yes we are loaded on the wing but most of those players' natural position is small forward, like Corey, Ross, Singleton, Korleav, and Vlad. The only true SG on the team is Cat and he is up there in age and he didn't play too well this season.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

PAIDNFULL23 said:


> I might be the only one who thinks this but I want the Clippers to take a PG or a SG with their first second round pick. I would love to see Dee Brown and Shaun Livingston on the court together, with Brown's shooting skills and and excellent defense and Livy's court vision. I also wouldn't mind if they took Bobby Brown, a local product from Westchester High and Cal State Fullerton, because he very skilled with a silky jumpshot. Also I think that the Clippers could use a SG because yes we are loaded on the wing but most of those players' natural position is small forward, like Corey, Ross, Singleton, Korleav, and Vlad. The only true SG on the team is Cat and he is up there in age and he didn't play too well this season.


I was high on Bobby Brown but he seemed to regress a bit last year. It might habe been due to injuries. I guess Dee Brown would be a great change of pace guard.


----------



## paperclip (Mar 24, 2006)

yamaneko said:


> Who knows, we might get a sofo type player this year. Remember the year we got sofo, he was projected to go as high as 14-18, and we snagged him in the second round. Its possible we can do that again this year. Id much rather do that than get another lionel chalmers.


And Sofo has played exactly how many games for us? :wink:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Daniel Gibson

http://www.statesman.com/sports/content/sports/stories/longhorns/06/8texmen.html



> Gibson already has worked out for Houston and Cleveland. He will work out early next week for Sacramento and the Los Angeles Lakers and Clippers, his father said.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Weasel said:


> Daniel Gibson
> 
> http://www.statesman.com/sports/content/sports/stories/longhorns/06/8texmen.html


No thanks. Gibson cant shoot worth a lick. If he stayed at Texas he would be the 3rd best guard on his own team. Way overrated!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Yemi Nicholson

http://www.rockymountainnews.com/drmn/nba/article/0,2777,DRMN_23922_4765228,00.html



> Nicholson has worked out with the Toronto Raptors, Sacramento Kings, Nuggets, Los Angeles Clippers, Los Angeles Lakers, Golden State Warriors, New York Knicks, Houston Rockets and Memphis Grizzlies and will work out Wednesday with the Milwaukee Bucks.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Weasel said:


> Yemi Nicholson
> 
> http://www.rockymountainnews.com/drmn/nba/article/0,2777,DRMN_23922_4765228,00.html


Ive never seen this guy play.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Louis Amundson

http://www.rockymountainnews.com/drmn/nba/article/0,2777,DRMN_23922_4766048,00.html



> In addition to the Nuggets, Amundson has worked out with Chicago, the Los Angeles Clippers, the Los Angeles Lakers and Sacramento. He expects to set up more workouts before the June 28 draft.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

May not be a draft workout but it is a workout.

http://www.suburbanchicagonews.com/couriernews/sports/3_2_EL24_C1RACERS_S10624.asp



> Racers guard Brandon Watkins is no longer with the team after getting asked to tryout for the Los Angeles Clippers.


----------

